# Brain Freeze



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I got this brain teaser the other day and for the life of me, I am unable to solve it. #-o Can you?

*If today's temperature is 0 degree Celsius and tomorrow will be twice as cold as today, what will be tomorrow's temperature?*


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I dont know the answer, but good to see you! Where have you been????


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If twice as cold means the temperature is halved, then the temperature which is 273 degrees Kelvin (absolute scale) would be 136.5 degrees K. (Twice as cold is purely subjective---can't be defined.)


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

So you are saying that twice as cold as 0 degree Celsius is -136.5 degree Celsius?

Now let's see what happens when we use the Fahrenheit conversion:

0 C = 32 F
So twice as cold means 16 F
16 F = -9 C

*So,* does "twice as cold as 0 degree Celsius" means "-136.5 degree C" or "-9 degree C"? :-s


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

We should use the absolute scale, because it covers the total range of temperature, from 0 degrees K, where it can't get any colder---no kinetic motion of atoms---to---whatever. I don't know if there is any upper limit. 

The question would be even tougher if it were given in terms of poverty. I have 0 dollars in the bank and 0 assets. Can somebody be twice as poor as I am? This is tougher because I don' think there is any lower limit to poverty. There is no end to how much in debt you can be, is there??


----------

